# Guess we'll hear about TCS...



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Train Control Systems are announcing their "WOWsound" line of decoders to show gradually during 2013...I just wish they'll compete with the better brands...enough junk on the market already.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I really hope that they do make a good decoder, The N market really needs someone to make a good sound line for them!
I've been working on Soundtraxx to jump, but it's not looking like they are going to be doing much of anything soon.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Just listened TCS's promotional video of their WOWsound decoders...though I don't have high quality speakers on my computer,I really liked it.Sounds are quite nice indeed and seemed quite prototypical,at least to me.The Berkshire sounded quite real to me.

Their first offerings should hit the market by May.Who's going to be first to try them?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

@ $159.95 a decoder and only steam available won't be me!!!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't know where you got this price but the MSRP on their website is $115.95 wich puts them amongst the better brands.And they'll probably be offered at more competitive prices through distributors in a short future.

True they have only steam for now but other models are to be offered during 2013 as they get designed.I'd bet that N scale will be considered last though.....


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

LOL i'm not sure where i got that either! musta been looking at 2 pages at once!!

they sound good but the only steam one i would need is Challenger and i don't have that loco yet although i will be getting the new Athearn one when it drops DCC & sound already in it


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't think Athearn will ever offer these in DC mode.They sell well as they are.The newer ones now come with Tsunami decoders,wich I believe are short of some features compared to the Tsunamis you can have separately (through NIMT for instance) but still they have the Soundtraxx reliability.
Both my Big Boy and Challenger came with MRC decoders but have since been retrofitted with TSU-4664N decoders...these are great.


----------

